# crossover relief valve and angle cylinder psi?



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

We have several truck plows converted to skid loader plows and have recently blown the seals out of one of the cylinders due to hitting curbs ect. 
I have heard of guys put crossover relief valves on the blade to protect the cylinders from this sort of thing but I can't find anything specific as far as what valves would work and what psi should I set it at. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

try 1300 psi


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

basher;2098738 said:


> try 1300 psi


For a (previously) truck blade? Seems way high.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

http://m.northerntool.com/products?q=cross+over+relief+valve


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

1 for each hose I remember someone else having a problem I think these are adjustable


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

rjigto4oje;2098751 said:


> 1 for each hose I remember someone else having a problem I think these are adjustable


It says adjustable between 1500-3000 psi. Is there a model that incorporates both cylinders or do I need to buy one for each cylinder?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

From what ive heard 1 foe each cylinder. They may also make other one's that the presure may go lower
Maybe someone else will chome in hope this helps


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ice hockey;2098743 said:


> For a (previously) truck blade? Seems way high.


Well Meyer (for example) sets theirs at 3200 psi but what do I know.

Good Luck


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'v installed them. Only need one if correct part. Held on with two bolts. Easy install.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Randall Ave;2099068 said:


> I'v installed them. Only need one if correct part. Held on with two bolts. Easy install.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I learned the hard way, put a cross over relief valve in right away. Here's a link to the one I use. I just let it at the factory set position, and it works ideal there for me, whick I think is around 2000 psi.

http://www.grainger.com/product/4HL...8277!&ef_id=Vp5eAgAABVUAwlsC:20160121142741:s


----------



## Badlandsexc (Dec 26, 2015)

Try surplus center. You only need 1/2" ports. I got mine from them, american made and was $70


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

jomama45;2099915 said:


> I learned the hard way, put a cross over relief valve in right away. Here's a link to the one I use. I just let it at the factory set position, and it works ideal there for me, whick I think is around 2000 psi.
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/product/4HL...8277!&ef_id=Vp5eAgAABVUAwlsC:20160121142741:s
> 
> View attachment 149790


What brand is your blade/cylinders?


----------



## Ice hockey (Jul 1, 2015)

basher;2099056 said:


> Well Meyer (for example) sets theirs at 3200 psi but what do I know.
> 
> Good Luck


I don't know what you know. You tell me what you know.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Ice hockey;2100375 said:


> What brand is your blade/cylinders?


The blade is built by me, the a-frame and quadrant are heavily modified Western, and the rams are 1.5" x 10" Western..............


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

there is a thread on here somewhere about using reg blades on bobcats and the hyd setups


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jomama45;2100782 said:


> and the rams are 1.5" x 10" Western..............


normally operating at about 450 PSI in their Western OEM system


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ice hockey;2100383 said:


> I don't know what you know. You tell me what you know.


I won't live long enough


----------

